# Fragen zu Copy Constructor



## maiq (7. Feb 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe 2 Fragen:

1) Warum verstößt der Copy Constructor gegen das Open Closed Prinzip:
Ich habe schon überlegt gezogen, dass falls Attribute hinzukommen muss man Änderungen       vornehmen. 
2) Welche Vor-/Nachteile hat die clone()-Methode gegenüber dem Copy Constructor?


----------

